# King of the Road Grafik Mod(s)



## kevinl (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Community,

ich habe bereits vergeblich bei google und der PCGH-Suche nach einem Grafik Mod für King of the Road gesucht. Bei der schlechten Grafik bekommt man ja Augenkrebs. 
Deshalb frage ich euch, ob mir jemand weiterhelfen kann, und mir sagen kann, wo ich solche Mods finden kann.

Vielen Dank!
MfG Kevin


----------



## Mexxim (22. Dezember 2009)

das wird noch gespielt?^^....das hab ich als kleiner junge gezockt- meine anfänglichen kontakte mit dem PC^^

also u.u. kannst du mit nHancer noch ein wenig raus holen, ich bezweifels aber- ist einfach zu alt

mods sind mir nicht bekannt..

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## kevinl (22. Dezember 2009)

Jaa, Ich habs mal wieder rausgekramt. Mmh, sehr viel wird über den Treiber wohl nicht gehen. Hat noch jemand Vorschläge??


----------



## Nomad (23. Dezember 2009)

ne hab jetzt nichts gefunden aber wenn nicht hol dir doch spiele der "18wheels of steel" serie. ist auch ne truckersimulation nur halt moderner! (obwohl man das mittlerweile auch nicht mehr sagen kann)^^


----------



## kevinl (23. Dezember 2009)

Haulin von 18 Wheels of Steel und Euro Truck Simulator hab ich schon gespielt. Ich warte jetzt bis 23.Jan 2010, da kommt der German Truck Simulator.


----------



## basic123 (25. Dezember 2009)

Bald kommt schon King of the Road 3 raus: Rig'n'Roll


----------



## kevinl (25. Dezember 2009)

Echt? King of the Road 2 war mir aber unbekannt!
Aber das is ja nich direkt KotR3, ja wie 18wheels of steel.


----------



## Xion4 (25. Dezember 2009)

Aber KotR3 sieht ja fast aus wie der erste Teil, welchen ich hier auch noch liegen habe. Er war lustig, dass wars aber auch.


----------



## kevinl (25. Dezember 2009)

hab mir jetzt nochmal die ganzen videos auf der o.g homepage reingezogen und muss sagen das man echt denken könnte es ist kotr3. Gleiche musik, Bullen und das szenario. (Spedition aufbauen, etc.). es soll richtig realistisch werden. Sind ja auch die gleichen Firmen beteiligt wie bei kotr, bis auf jowood.

Ist meiner Meinung nach ein Kauf wert. bei amazon ist es aber nicht gelistet.


----------

